# Wider isle or bigger stall - Which would you choose?



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I believe my BO's barn had 10x10 stalls, and they're actually quite roomy too, even for the 17hh warmblood)

But the horses are really only in the stalls over the winter, any other time they're outside (unless there's bad weather)

I'm not sure on the width of the aisle way, but 2 horses can comfortably pass by each other.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hmmm that's a tough one...I think that not extending the stalls might be better because you said yourself that you won't be able to anchor stuff off the beams. I think that keep it as simple and easy and clean cut as possible and you will have a quicker job and be happier with the result. Plus an extra foot x foot in the stall prob wont make too much difference to the horse (when compared to a pasture), but walking down the isle when there is another horse there (whether they get a long or not) will make a HUGE difference.


----------



## Eagle eye 1 (Nov 27, 2008)

I certainly want to keep it simple. It would make it quicker and easier to build. It would be stronger and would look better. And I may also be able to make the stall fronts removable for future expansion or improvements.

I remember reading somewhere that even a 12 x 12 stall was on the small side. Maybe that applies to show horse situations. My horses spend as much time outside as possible. I am a firm believer that the horse get little or no benefit from the stall.

A stall is for the comfort of a human. Stalls keep horses warmer so that humans have less clipping to do. Stalls contain horses so that humans can access or catch them easier. I guess a mare giving birth, or a sick horse might benefit from a stall.

Anyway, thanks for the feedback,

Eagle Eye 1


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

I would go with the wider aisle and smaller stalls. A 10 x 11 stall will provide enough room for the horse to be comfortable. The 11 foot aisle will allow you to drive through with a tractor or other vehicle if needed. Makes cleaning the barn and bringing in deliveries much easier!


----------



## Eagle eye 1 (Nov 27, 2008)

I was also thinking that the wider isle would make it appear brighter and more roomier...less like a tunnel.

Eagle Eye 1


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like you got a good plan, now you'll have to update us with pictures down the road when it's finished!


----------



## Eagle eye 1 (Nov 27, 2008)

One more thing for me to learn how to do. lol

I am taking pictures and I will find a way to post the end result.

Eagle Eye 1


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think unless your horse is stalled 24/7 or something, then I'd go for the wider aisles!  More room is better, esp. with horses! :lol: Hehe, they take up so much room! Being cramped is no good.


----------



## Eagle eye 1 (Nov 27, 2008)

I talked to a gal that has boarded horses a few miles from my place. She is full and has a waiting list so she is willing to be somewhat of a mentor to me. She is also my mom's cousin.

This gal said that she has a few box stalls and says that most people that board with her would rather go with a tie stall or just pasture board.

Her customers like to let the horse live in it's natural setting (a pasture) and only put it inside when it is extremely cold.

So to her a bigger stall is not a good use of space.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I would make good use the posts and do the wider aisle. You won't regret that. You might make some of the stall dividers removable so you could open up a stall to be 23' x 10.5 in case you need the extra room, foaling stall or for a hospital stall situation. My stalls are about 11.5x16' as I wanted them large enough for movement if I stall for long. I rarely stall anybody other than my old blind appy and I wanted him to have space to move about. I'd think 10.5x11.5 would be roomy enough in most cases if they have adequate turnout.


----------



## Eagle eye 1 (Nov 27, 2008)

I forgot about that. I was planning on doing that when I first started, but forgot somewhere along the way. I definately like the idea of it being modular.

Thanks,

Eagle Eye 1


----------

